# Destin 101lb wahoo



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Saw a 101 lb Wahoo was weighed in at the Destin rodeo. Anyone know where or how it was caught?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Slob….


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

This is the time of year to go after them. Spring and Fall!


----------

